# New Lopi AGP pellet stove installed



## 73Charger (Jan 27, 2013)

New to the forum, and wanted to share some pics of the stove I had installed a few weeks ago.  Really enjoying it so far!

Currently burning through 3 tons of CleanFire Pacific ordered through woodpellets.com


----------



## smoke show (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice! Looking forward to hearing some long term feedback.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice stove, clean setup.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## imacman (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats....enjoy the heat!!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice install. Welcome, Glad you joined and shared you pic's. We have had a few members asking about this stove.

How big an area are you heating with it and how did it handle the cold snap we just had?


----------



## 73Charger (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Very nice install. Welcome, Glad you joined and shared you pic's. We have had a few members asking about this stove.
> 
> How big an area are you heating with it and how did it handle the cold snap we just had?



This is in the basement of a 2400 sq ft. high ranch.  It does a pretty good job of heating the whole house with some strategic fan placement.  The bedrooms are over the garage, and got down to 61 or so at night.  The basement where the stove is stays around 78' and the upstairs living area stays around 70-72.  The bedrooms stay around 64-66 unless it gets really cold, like it did last week.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello

Welcome to the forum. Very nice stove, I saw a demo of one at my local hearth shop. I like the bottom feed auger and the horizontal discs to help prevent pellet jams.

How often do you have to clean the ash out?


----------



## 73Charger (Jan 27, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Very nice stove, I saw a demo of one at my local hearth shop. I like the bottom feed auger and the horizontal discs to help prevent pellet jams.
> 
> How often do you have to clean the ash out?



It's a small ash tray.  I can probably make it 2 weeks, but I've been cleaning it each weekend.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 27, 2013)

73Charger said:


> It's a small ash tray. I can probably make it 2 weeks, but I've been cleaning it each weekend.


 
That's nice!


----------



## tsmith (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice, I can't wait to hear the season end report. Keep us informed.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice... Keep us updated and a review after some decent run time. 

Thanks for the pics. Good lookin unit


----------



## LOPI AGP (Feb 13, 2013)

73charger. It takes 2 weeks to fill your ash tray?  I'm cleaning my agp out ever three days. What pellets are you using?  I'm using New England pellets.


----------



## 73Charger (Feb 13, 2013)

It all depends on how I'm running the stove.  If I run it on high 24x7, I can make it a week and just empty the ash pan on the weekends.  When I run the stove lower, I can make it longer, especially if I pull the pan out and even out the ashes. 

I burn CleanFire Pacific.  They're great, lots of heat and low ash.


----------



## Chain (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet looking stove and set-up.  I previously used a Lopi pellet stove that was very dependable and built like a tank.  It's a late 90's model called the FoxFire and I still have it stored in my basement with the thought that I may use it again someday.  My only issue with it is that the ash pan is very small and combined with the drop down feed system and small burn pot, it was constantly needing to be cleaned.  But other than that it did a nice job as a supplemental heat source.

What's the recommended maximum square footage that can be heated with the AGP?


----------



## imacman (Feb 13, 2013)

LOPI AGP said:


> 73charger. It takes 2 weeks to fill your ash tray? I'm cleaning my agp out ever three days. What pellets are you using? I'm using *New England pellets*.


 
Bingo


----------



## Mgross (Feb 14, 2013)

I recently purchased a Lopi AGP to replace a Mt Vernon (Amazing stove just too big).  My new AGP puts out great heat but is noisy.  This is the third pellet stove I've had; Lopi Yankee Bay, Quadrafire Mt Venon and now a Lopi AGP.  It is by far the noisiest.  Even more so that my old Yankee Bay that had all kind of rattles.  I spoke with the vendor and local merchant. The shop where i purchased came and removed a dust cover which seemed to reduce some of the harmonic vibration but it still has a high pitched hum.  I suggested that the vibrating dust cover was attributed to some other sources.  The rep and store agreed.  Waiting on an on site inspection to determine the source of the noise.  Has anyone else experienced anything similar. Is this stove excetionally loud?

Additionally every 30 -60 minutes there is loud bang.  Sounds like something is binding up in the auger.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 14, 2013)

Mgross said:


> I recently purchased a Lopi AGP to replace a Mt Vernon (Amazing stove just too big). My new AGP puts out great heat but is noisy.


 It will be very difficult to duplicate the quietness of the Quad MtV.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## 73Charger (Feb 14, 2013)

Mgross said:


> I recently purchased a Lopi AGP to replace a Mt Vernon (Amazing stove just too big). My new AGP puts out great heat but is noisy. This is the third pellet stove I've had; Lopi Yankee Bay, Quadrafire Mt Venon and now a Lopi AGP. It is by far the noisiest. Even more so that my old Yankee Bay that had all kind of rattles. I spoke with the vendor and local merchant. The shop where i purchased came and removed a dust cover which seemed to reduce some of the harmonic vibration but it still has a high pitched hum. I suggested that the vibrating dust cover was attributed to some other sources. The rep and store agreed. Waiting on an on site inspection to determine the source of the noise. Has anyone else experienced anything similar. Is this stove excetionally loud?
> 
> Additionally every 30 -60 minutes there is loud bang. Sounds like something is binding up in the auger.


 
I don't have anything to compare my stove to since it's my first.  The only noises I have are the blower, and when the pellets drop in to the auger, which makes a clinking sound like sleet hitting the gutters.  On rare occasions, the snap disc at the bottom of the hopper will get "stuck", and when it frees itself, you might hear a bang, but it's not that loud.


----------



## Mgross (Feb 15, 2013)

Does the blower noise increase and decrease when you adjust the fan level.  i can't hear the blower fan increase because of the harmonic vibration.  The shop where I bought the stove has very little experience with this stove and does not have a base line to judge from. Working on getting the regional rep to come my way for an educated assessment.  sounds like I should request the new larger auger motor also.  I read about it on an other tread.


----------



## LOPI AGP (Feb 15, 2013)

Mgross. I have the replacement auger and it does the same thing. I believe it is the pellets. The pellets I have been using are New England pellets and if you look at them some are almost double the size of the normal size pellets. When the auger starts getting stuck the power of the auger brakes the pellets causing a bang. I get it every once and a while. Good Luck. 
Robert


----------



## Nagiman14 (Nov 17, 2014)

How is the stove performing now?  Im in the market and this is one of the brands being recommended.


----------



## LOPI AGP (Nov 17, 2014)

It is good. Cleaning it all the time. All the sales line were crap. They said that it burn mostly everything and that it is very low ash. They recommended New England Pellets. It's the third season and that is all I've used and and I'm cleaning it at least once a week. Taking the panels off and cleaning the snap disk. I've saves lots of $ in heat. I can run it on high and heat my 1400 sq feet split level. The family room where it is in is in the 80's and the living room kitchen dinning room level is 75 ish and the bed rooms are around 70. 

Robert


----------



## Peterfield (Nov 17, 2014)

LOPI AGP said:


> It is good. Cleaning it all the time. All the sales line were crap. They said that it burn mostly everything and that it is very low ash. They recommended New England Pellets. It's the third season and that is all I've used and and I'm cleaning it at least once a week. Taking the panels off and cleaning the snap disk. I've saves lots of $ in heat. I can run it on high and heat my 1400 sq feet split level. The family room where it is in is in the 80's and the living room kitchen dinning room level is 75 ish and the bed rooms are around 70.
> 
> Robert



I would try a few bags of a different brand of pellet.  For instance, Fireside Ultras are much shorter than others I have tried and maybe that might help.  Worth a shot.


----------



## Nagiman14 (Nov 18, 2014)

LOPI AGP said:


> It is good. Cleaning it all the time. All the sales line were crap. They said that it burn mostly everything and that it is very low ash. They recommended New England Pellets. It's the third season and that is all I've used and and I'm cleaning it at least once a week. Taking the panels off and cleaning the snap disk. I've saves lots of $ in heat. I can run it on high and heat my 1400 sq feet split level. The family room where it is in is in the 80's and the living room kitchen dinning room level is 75 ish and the bed rooms are around 70.
> 
> Robert




Thanks Robert.  Here's the million dollar question , would you buy it again?


----------



## AGPNY (Nov 18, 2014)

i love my AGP  i clean  and empty my ash pan every 2 weeks i never had a problem burning any pellets  yet   they recommended New England Pellets because   that's the only pellet they sell and new England pellets  sucks they are very dirty in my eyes


----------



## Ctwilly49 (Nov 19, 2014)

AGP Thread at last! Beginning to think I was the only person who owned one. Bought mine used Showroom Model in Oct 2013. Due to recall, larger Auger Motor had been installed and a Torque reset had been done before I purchased it. Most noises turned out to be Sheet Metal vibration or Auger snapping Pellets. After burning 2 tons last Winter w no problems this yr pellets were getting stuck between Auger Blade and Edge of Cup that holds Pellets before they go to Burn Plate and turning Stove off. After much Aggravation I removed Cover Plate over Snap Disc and found Hex Screw over tapered end of Blade had never been screwed down tight. End up removing Blade and it was all beat up as if it tried to snap a Nut or some other Hardware. Took a File to it and replaced it but Problem continued. Sooooo, cleaned entire Snap Disc area sprayed it with Graphite Spray and it has been running fine and quiet all day! Knock on Wood, Stoves can be very temperamental and I'm too cheap to have a Tech come out! If any AGP owner has this sort of problem I hope this helps.


----------



## NorthShoreAGP (Nov 19, 2014)

HELP! So glad to have stumbled upon this forum. I recently (48 hours ago) had a new AGP Lopi installed. I have run it at medium heat with Turman pellets left over from last year, and I am getting very very poor heat output. The room it is in hasn't got about 68 degrees. The stove seems to be in great working order, good flame, auger is working well and it very warm 48 inches away from the stove but 8 feet away it is only high 60's at best. Any tips or advice would be so welcomed.


----------



## Ctwilly49 (Nov 19, 2014)

Try using some fresh quality Pellets. I know AGPs ( All grade Pellets ) are supposed to burn anything, but see if you can find some w least amount of Fines in Bag. Stored Pellets will get soft and pulpy and not produce the same heat as fresh clean will. With shortage in Ct I bought 2 tons from a place that would deliver into Garage and although they were a little dusty and burn on the dirty side... It's 22 degrees outside and nice and warm in here! Good Luck w new Stove! I'll add more on this Thread but need to charge Phone. Specifics?


----------

